# Uss mass



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Will be buying a boat in the near future and would like to know what I can expect to catch around the Mass and the barges. Not wanting to get too far out in a 19 footer.... Wife may not like the looks of it when we start heading out. She's a bass n bream'r. Thank you for your help


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

In the summertime I have caught Spanish Mackeral there, King Mackeral (small ones) bluefish, ladyfish, sheepshead, a cobia, mangrove snapper, a nurse shark, and several bull sharks. Diving on it I have seen 2 red snapper and a Jewfish. I hope this helps. Make sure you don't run over it and rip a hole in your hull, or anchor directly in it unless you want to swim to free your anchor.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

also the number one bouy has produced sailfish drift fishing. not sure what time of year, thats just what i have heard. and during the summer, get you some gotchas and troll them along the beaches and its a blast.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

X2 on FenderBender's recommendation about watching the area. A charter boat ripped a hole in the hull a few years back. Could ruin your day. If the tide is low you can see the current ripping around the top that is near the surface.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

SHunter said:


> X2 on FenderBender's recommendation about watching the area. A charter boat ripped a hole in the hull a few years back. Could ruin your day. If the tide is low you can see the current ripping around the top that is near the surface.


That current ripping over the top looks a lot like bait fish being chased so don't let it fool you.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've caught plenty of baitfish around there, but never really fished it. It's always been too crowded. But as far as trolling around that area, I've caught plenty of kings and spanish. Last year I caught a wahoo not too far out from there in my 20ft Polar.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The buoy isn't on the wreck, the wreck sticks out of the water or just under a few inches depending on tide. So be careful and go slow when you are getting close to it. As far as fish goes you would probably be better off fishing the bay and pass.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

this is last week. On summer tides you won't even see it untill it's too late...you'all be carefull. Sealark, hows the reef seating again?..more like facing south east isn't it?...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The photo says 1000 words. Beware around the USS Mass.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i got a 40 lb king there year before last, something took him back down for 10 min i got about 15 lbs, other fish got rest


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> also the number one bouy has produced sailfish drift fishing. not sure what time of year, thats just what i have heard. and during the summer, get you some gotchas and troll them along the beaches and its a blast.


*I agree, I never anchor on it, I just go up current and drift by and kill the king, spanish and sharks. It's fun to hit on the way back from offshore.*


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

2nd on Turtle's suggestion...... I usually just get up current and drift by. I have caught some nice king right on top of it, and there is ALWAYS some sort of shark hangin around.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Mass sets almost North to south with the bow a little to the east of North with the part that's pictured awash on the South stern end of the ship. The part that's out of the water is where the gun turrets use to set. I think they are called barbettes ??:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You can find side-scan sonar images of the Mass here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-set-2-a-82087/

I took these pictures back in Feb.

"Reel Sick" took these: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/more-humminbird-snapshots-998c-si-mass-84832/


----------

